
Memory-Level Parallelism: Intel Skylake versus Intel Cannonlake - mpweiher
https://lemire.me/blog/2019/01/01/memory-level-parallelism-intel-skylake-versus-intel-cannonlake/
======
poseid
would be nice to see some numbers on chip area of occupied by memory

